# Missing fur on neck/dewlap area



## shnell (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone! First time poster here. I have a 2 1/2 year old female dwarf lop named Paprika. Just today I noticed she has a strange missing patch of hair on her neck, right in her dewlap area. I noticed this when I was taking some photos of her today, and noticed it in my photos. Here's a photo showing the concerned area.






She's always been perfectly healthy and happy, she's showing no signs of any health concerns and is still as energetic and loving as ever. I've just never seen this on here before, and I was wondering what might be the cause of this odd baldish patch?

Thanks so much for your time!
Shanelle


----------



## Jaded (Sep 15, 2010)

Check her for fleas.
Has she been around a male rabbit?
Have you found the rest of her fur?


----------



## shnell (Sep 15, 2010)

No, she's never been around another rabbit. She sheds a little, but that's it.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

Is she drooling at all? She has a rather extensive dewlap, does it get wet when she drinks (from a bowl)? Is the skin in that area irritated at all?

She's cute as a button, btw.


----------



## shnell (Sep 15, 2010)

She could, I'm not entirely sure. I've never noticed that area to be wet at all, though. She drinks from a water bottle, I don't think she tends to dribble.

Thank you so much!


----------

